# turbo



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

I'm in the process of trying to put a turbo on my '93 se-r and have a ton of questions... Can my stock ECU still be used,safely?
Will 370cc injectors be ok with a t-25 or t-28?(preferably t-28)
What muffler works,sounds best? What type of fuel management to use? I have a DET manifold and a t-25 from an '85 200sx not sure how good it is. Any help would be greatly appreciated 
thanks...


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

Yes, the stock DE ECU runs OK as is with 370cc injectors but don't expect good gas milage.

I run a stock DE ECU, 370cc, Apex Super AFC, Apex Turbo Timer with digital A/F ratio guage and I love it!

You could run either T-25 or T-28 but you should know that the T-25 can just about max. out the 370cc but you can run 4 bar psi with the T-28 to allow for more power.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

Thanks for the info, that should free up about 5-600 dollars from the ECU. If a t-25 will just about max out 370s' would it just be better to get bigger injectors? Are 370s' the biggest that will fit in the stock rail? sooo many questions!!


----------



## tredragon (Nov 16, 2002)

Personally I would get 50lb injectors, and an ECU from JWT. Then again I also plan on going overkill on some other things too. I like upgradability and security!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

Another question: Do I need an FMU (like a Vortec FMU)to boost fuel pressure under boost or can the pressure regulator handle it? I'm getting an AFC and the 370's for now...


----------



## chongo (Sep 25, 2002)

will a 95 se-r ecu work on a 98 sentra gxe?


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

If you put an SR20 in it, it will.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

mse-r2,

Just make sure you know what your doing with the AFC or you could blow up your motor. You'll have to lean out the car with 370 injectors and a stock ECU, just make sure you don't go too far and you know what detonation sounds like.

I'd still recommend a JWT ECU.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

Thanks for the info Ryan, but on the advice of a friend I already bought an AFC. Now in trying to not blow up my engine I'm looking for product info. It's an APEXi AFC from Japan,do you or anybody else know where I can get a wiring diagram for the AFC? Or should I just sell it and wait until I can scrape up JWT ECU money.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

from what i have been told the AFC is a good controller but is best left for experianced tuners. I personally am just going to suck it up and go JWT so i dont blow the motor.


----------

